# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Pakinson, kan dat gereduceerd worden met wietolei?

## Wernard Bruining

Ik heb goede resultaten geboekt bij het reduceren van tremoren en spasmen bij een aantal Parkinsonpatienten. 
Kijk hier maar eens 

Maar ja één zwaluw maakt nog geen zomer en ik wil graag met meerdere patienten onderzoeken of dit ook voor hen werkt.

*Aanstaande Zondag, 18 April is de eerste gelegenheid in Zalen centrum Utrecht-Zuid, Amaliadwarsstraat 2d van 14.00-16.30*

Er komen dan allemaal mediwiet patienten die verschillende ziektebeelden hebben, waaronder Parkinson. 

Toegang is gratis en het proberen ook.

Kun je niet komen of is dit kort dag voor je stuur me dan gewoon een berichtje.


Groene groet,

Wernard Bruining

----------


## Wernard Bruining

Voor het geval je de proef op de som wilt nemen, stuur me een email; [email protected] of geef me een belletje; 0654776171

Groene groet,

Wernard

----------

